# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  Ενα (1) trackpad μπορει να 'βλεπει' (2) iMac 's, ταυτοχρονα??

## vasis2015

αγαπητοί,

ένα ερώτημα σας υποβάλλω:

Ενα (1) trackpad μπορει να 'βλεπει' (2) iMac 's, ταυτοχρονα??

επισημαίνω το ΤΑΥΤΟΧΡΟΝΑ να υποστηριζει δυο (2) imac 27'

Ευχαριστω, προκαταβολικα!

----------


## tsigarid

Τι νόημα έχει αυτό; Γιατί να μπορεί να γίνεται;

----------

